# Today's forecast....uuuhhhh?



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Excerpts from the NWS for my area:

... FLASH FLOOD WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM NOON CST TODAY THROUGH MONDAY AFTERNOON...

* PERIODS OF RAIN WITH EMBEDDED THUNDERSTORMS WILL PRODUCE 5 TO 8 INCHES OF RAINFALL FROM SATURDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH MONDAY AFTERNOON. LOCALLY HEAVIER AMOUNTS ARE POSSIBLE.

FLOODING OF ALL RIVERS IS EXPECTED WITH MAJOR AND POSSIBLY HISTORIC FLOODING ON SOME RIVERS. TRAVEL COULD BE SIGNIFICANTLY IMPACTED.

... FORECAST FLOODING CHANGED FROM MODERATE TO MAJOR SEVERITY FOR THE FOLLOWING RIVER IN MISSOURI AND ILLINOIS..

Rivers are already at flood stage; ferries within inches of going out of service due to high water. Really strange that we would be experiencing flooding at a time of year when the ferries are usually out of service due to ice.

Lookout below St. Louis, guys. And, BTW, this will probably affect barge traffic on the Mississippi, and therefore, grain prices.

I hear Johnny Cash singing "How deep's the water, Mama?"

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> I hear Johnny Cash singing "How deep's the water, Mama?"
> 
> Ralph


Well, the hives are gone,

I've lost my bees
The chickens are sleepin'
In the willow trees
Cow's in water up past her knees, 
Three feet high and risin'



Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Feel sorry for those in its path.......feel sorry for those that never got to experience Johnny Cash too! What a songwriter....


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Prayers out for all in the way of these storms, directly or indirectly (down-stream). Stay safe everybody!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Catching the edge of it today, was already plenty wet here. No flooding though so at least we have that, counties south of us have flood warnings out though.

I'd rather have a foot of frost in the ground already and all snow, at least you can push snow out of the way. Not so much with 6 inches of standing water every where.

May have to bring either the FWA tractor or one of the four wheel drives home just to move the portable bunks around in winter pastures, had to use the skid steer yesterday and spun the tracks the whole time. Gets wetter and just may have to pull the bunks out of the field, onto the cement, fill em there, then pull em back int the field. Not a huge deal but just another 20-30 minutes of unneeded aggravation every time they need fed.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Yup, I hear you Marty! The warm has allowed me to get a lot of repair work done in my non heated gravel driveway, but I havent even made it into the woods for next years firewood..


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

We got a good 4-6inches of snow last night into today. Clean er up tomorrow.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

4.5" in the last 24 hours. Updated flood forecast:

* AT 312 AM CST... WIDESPREAD FLOODING OF LOW LYING AREAS ALONG CREEKS... STREAMS AND RIVERS IS OCCURRING DUE TO RAINFALL AMOUNTS OF 3 TO LOCALLY 6 INCHES IN THE PAST 24 HOURS. NUMEROUS ROAD CLOSURES HAVE BEEN REPORTED IN THE WARNED AREA.

RAIN WILL CONTINUE TODAY... WITH ADDITIONAL RAINFALL AMOUNTS OF 1 TO 2 INCHES... WHICH WILL CAUSE WATER LEVELS TO REMAIN ELEVATED AND FLOODING TO CONTINUE IN LOW LYING AREAS.

Thank God it ain't snow!

And BTW, is that big ol' JD in the Compaction thread for sale? I might be needing it.

Ralph


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

At least one of those big water trikes


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

This has stopped being funny and starting to get pretty serious around here.

Golden Eagle Ferry closed.

Brussels Ferry will be closing in a couple of hours.

Road (one of only two) to Winfield Ferry closed. Batchtown Road is closed and sinking. Schleeper Lane is closed.

I-70 at Hwy 79 closed. (So even if I could get to the Winfield ferry, it would be a tough time getting into St. Louis.)

5-7" on the ground so far.

2-4" more called for in the next 36 hours.

Then, to add a little fuel to the fire, the NWS just came out with a Wind Advisory:

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN ST LOUIS HAS ISSUED A WIND ADVISORY... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 9 PM THIS EVENING TO 1 PM CST MONDAY.

* TIMING... STRONG NORTHEAST WINDS WILL DEVELOP THIS EVENING AND LAST UNTIL EARLY MONDAY AFTERNOON.

* WINDS... NORTHEAST 20 TO 30 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 45 MPH.

Guys, I usually take severe weather in stride, but this has me starting to get a little nervous.

In 1993, it was a 180 mile drive to get across the river into St. Louis (normally only about a 7 mile drive). We had to have food helicoptered in. We were allowed to burn farm diesel in our road vehicles because gas and diesel could not be hauled in.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Have some flooding here in Georgia as well......flint river and chatahochee river are both 10-15 ft above flood and rising, expected to crest Wednesday......


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

They are calling for up to a 1/2 inch of freezing rain here late Monday afternoon/evening here


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

All y'all hang on, stay safe. I wish there was more that I could do than pray, but you all have that.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Have some flooding here in Georgia as well......flint river and chatahochee river are both 10-15 ft above flood and rising, expected to crest Wednesday......


Would this be the same river as mentioned above: 



 grins


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Todays's good news:

"The continued rain has forecasters predicting river crests throughout the region that are second only to the Great Flood of 1993.

Mississippi river levels at Alton are expected to reach nearly 39 feet by Thursday, only 3.7 feet lower than the 1993 record. In St. Louis, the water is expected to crest just shy of 45 feet, which would rank only behind the 49.6 feet recorded during the flood of '93."

THE RIVER IS FORECAST TO CREST NEAR 37.0 FEET BY THURSDAY EVENING THEN BEGIN FALLING. * IMPACT: AT 37.0 FEET... THE NUTWOOD LEVEE IS OVERTOPPED. (It will probably fail at 36' because of sand boils.)

* WINDS... NORTHEAST 20 TO 30 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 50 MPH.

* IMPACTS... SIGNIFICANT TREE DAMAGE IS POSSIBLE GIVEN THE SATURATED SOIL ACROSS THE REGION FROM THE HISTORIC RAINFALL THE PAST 48 HOURS. REPORTS OF TREES BEING UPROOTED

I'm starting to think there might be something going on here!

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

How highs the water mama....

Regards, Mike


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Made it thru the worst of it for now. River high here and dangerously higher in other relatively-local places. Was feeding chickens and gatherin hen-grenades this afternoon and the sun came out in the west. I spun around knowing that a rainbow HAD to be in the east. Sure enough!!









































Sorry if this is boring, but there is something about the beauty of rainbows (and a starry night out here away from the lights) that touches me deeply...and I wanted to share

73, Mark


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

If you want folks to see the rainbow you need to keep the machinery out of the pictures Mark.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

discbinedr said:


> If you want folks to see the rainbow you need to keep the machinery out of the pictures Mark.


I'll take that as a compliment!!! First time in a while that my JUNK has been classified as "machinery". 

Actually was taking pics with the phone and if I tried to take pics of only the sky, it washed the color out and the rainbow wouldn't show. 

73, Mark


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> there is something about the beauty of rainbows (and a starry night out here away from the lights) that touches me deeply...and I wanted to share


AMEN.

I live beside my late parents house...(I have to drive thru their yard to mine,) They had a yard light in the front yard that was nice, but since they are gone I had it turned off. NOW I can set on my front porch----or any place in my yard--, and watch the stars. 2 miles to the nearest highway, so I only have to hear an occasional vehicle when one drives by on this country road...200 yards from the yard.

Yea, *I LOVE* the peace & quiet of country life!!


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Every body ok? Levee hold?


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

glasswrongsize said:


> Made it thru the worst of it for now. River high here and dangerously higher in other relatively-local places. Was feeding chickens and gatherin hen-grenades this afternoon and the sun came out in the west. I spun around knowing that a rainbow HAD to be in the east. Sure enough!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Mark in that last pic the end of that rainbow actually looked like it was real close to you, did you check and see if there was a pot of gold laying about??? lol


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Thorim said:


> Hey Mark in that last pic the end of that rainbow actually looked like it was real close to you, did you check and see if there was a pot of gold laying about??? lol


Yes, I did and there sure was!!! Sweetie pie was standing behind the baler. 

...Just in case she ever reads this stuff, that outta make up fer some of the other stuff I've muttered. 

73, Mark


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

My portion of Cane Creek. It's currently up 9-10'. Normal width is only about 30'. Would be wider to the left had it not been for the sharp slope up from the bottom that protects the farm.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm thankful that damage has been minimal for me. I have personal ties to ranchers affected by the Atlas storm and can relate to how Goliath has affected New Mexico and Texas Ranchers as well as the surrounding areas. We are a small community in comparison to the overall population that truly supports and rely on one another. It's a shame that in America, because it didn't directly affect city slickers, they are so far removed from coping with the loss.

If you can afford to and have the means, please consider paying it forward to the affected ranchers.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

BWfarms said:


> My portion of Cane Creek. It's currently up 9-10'. Normal width is only about 30'. Would be wider to the left had it not been for the sharp slope up from the bottom that protects the farm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you in WNC?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

3.7" in 24 hours here. A few showers moving this way this morning. Will have a total for year tomorrow.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Grain hauling.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/facing-flooding-threat-farmers-rush-grain-to-safety-naa-anna-lisa-laca/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> Grain hauling.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.agweb.com/article/facing-flooding-threat-farmers-rush-grain-to-safety-naa-anna-lisa-laca/


According to article:

http://www.agweb.com/crops/soybeans/


Floods Close Mississippi River, Grain Prices Rally 12/30/2015 08:20 AM

The first day for deliveries along the Illinois River against January soybean futures is Thursday. Prices are above the delivery equivalent and should limit supplies. In Chicago, January's premium to March futures rose to the highest since August.


I'm not seeing it here.

Ralph


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Vol said:


> Are you in WNC?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Central NC. Between Greensboro and Raleigh.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

BWfarms said:


> Central NC. Between Greensboro and Raleigh.


When you mentioned Cane Creek, there is also one in WNC just outside of Asheville....in Fairview, NC.

Regards, Mike


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Vol said:


> When you mentioned Cane Creek, there is also one in WNC just outside of Asheville....in Fairview, NC.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I know of that Cane Creek. My Cane Creek was lost in spelling. I have a very old survey map that plots it as Cain's Creek. Not sure if it is named for an ancestor of mine or Biblical reasons. The reason lost in spelling is because many were illiterate so some legends used the drawing of a cane to signify the creek on a map. Therefore Cane replaced Cain and somehow the apostrophe s was erased.


----------

